# Spotlight on the smallest of the small for a chang



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,

no tankbusters, yawns or meatshredding teeth this time: time to step back and enjoy the living evidence that size doesn't matter.

Taking good, crisp pics of these tiny guys was no picknick - even my digicam's macro started complaining about a screaming head ache from constantly staring at these minute scraps of life... These buggers are all less than a centimeter in size, and live in my experimental 10g tank, together with 3 juvenile L-numbers.









Pygmy Cories (Corydoras pygmaeus)









More Pygmy Cories









Red Cherry Shrimps (Neocaridina denticulata)









Bumblebee Shrimp (Neocaridina sp. "Bumblebee")

I hope y'all like em


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like em', very nice shots!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome pics as always Judazz








Now i've got a bit of a community setup going im thinkin of gettin a couple of L number plecs, how big can i expect a zebra plec to get to?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you very much, guys









Yorkie:
Zebra's rarely exceed 5" (like most Hypancistrus species).
They're definitely one of the, if not the most eye-pleasing pleco species available, but unfortunately with a price tag to match. Due to export ban effective earlier this year, which means no new specimen are imported - one fish will probably set you back 150-200 euro's (often even more...)

The genus Hypancistrus contains a whole lot of other species though, most of them also very attractively patterned and colored (do a websearch for species such as the Angelicus Pleco, Queen Arabesque Pleco L260, L066, L129 and L333, to name a few nice ones), but for only the fraction of the price of a Zebra (in Holland on average around 30-40 euro's).
If you need any help or information about these or other pleco's, let me know


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i enjoy the small fish as much as the bigs


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Thank you very much, guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My regular LFS has shitloads of L number plecs, i ended up geting an L262, at least thats what he's labelled as. I'll post a thread when i get chance.








I must admit i've always loved the plec family, but never wanted to risk one of the L numbers with my rhom or oscars. Thanks indeed for the info


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> My regular LFS has shitloads of L number plecs, i ended up geting an L262, at least thats what he's labelled as.[snapback]989548[/snapback]​


Awesome








I've never seen them in person, but they are truely an awesome species (definitely high on my most-wanted list) - can't wait to see some pics









And yeah, pleco's are awesome: many see them as secretive, glass-sucking crap factories, but if you take some time to find out how they really are you'll see there's so much more than meets the eye...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Like the Pygmy cories. Those things look sweet.
We only get the Green Emerald ones at my LFS


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice cories


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE "ALGAE WAFFLE".


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great Macro shots jonas


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice Jonas! You certainly have alot of patience







"Less than a centimeter"







Aren't you afraid of them getting sucked into the filter?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys









Gord: I've lost a few shrimps to a hungry filter, but I've removed it, so I hope the remaining ones (3 Cherry's and 2 Bumblebee's) stay alive.
The Cories are too strong to be sucked up, though. Pygmy Cories are real neat fish: they behave the same as Green ones or others, and are equally active, just a lot smaller: ideal for stocking very small tanks.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one thing I liked about my Old Cories, they were Very Active, all over the place.
Like a Crackhead or something, there up and down and zig-zagging and what not.
Def. going to get some more in the future, im'a also look too see if they got any of those
Pygmy Cories :nod:


----------

